# Adding an exterior door in garage.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area. This is something I thought I'd share. 
I have a 1 &1/2 car garage and the only access is threw the main garage door. Well we all know winter is on its way, and I do heat the garage in the winter, and I always hated opening the garage door to run in and out, loosing heat. Stay tuned there's more. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

So a buddy and I were talking about adding a door to come in and out. He told me he had an extra door that I could have for nothing. Cool!!! 
And he would help me. Even cooler. 
Now because my garage is all block foundation I would have to cut the walls. 
Since I had a big window, I figured that would be a good start. Less to cut. Besides this window leaked a lot and needed to be replaced. 
After convincing the wife what a great idea it was, I got the ok!! 
I don't want to get into all the details. I'll just show some pics. Feel free to ask if there's anything you would like to know. 
I'm very happy how it turned out. 
Thanks for looking. 









Here's the window, and the wife. There was a big flower box made of brick that we had to remove. 
It was at least 2' feet high x 2' wide x the length of that wall. 




















Removing window. 



















Concrete pad. 16 bags. 









Framed out and foam insulation. 









Inside the garage.









Outside with brick mold. 









All done. Trimmed with 1x6. Treated. 
Caulked and window and door foam on the inside and out. All I need is the insulation on the inside and trim inside. 
Thanks for looking. 
Sorry for the multiple post. Phone keeps crashing.


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 6, 2012)

Another great way to prevent heat loss from a garage door is to put up a partition wall right behind it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-gut-home-built-fool-planning-inspectors.html


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

AirKingFS said:


> Another great way to prevent heat loss from a garage door is to put up a partition wall right behind it.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2215593/The-house-disguised-garage-Property-developer-ordered-gut-home-built-fool-planning-inspectors.html


That's totally irrelevant to why I did what I did. Lol
I still want to use the bay door for bringing big things in and out.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That was very quick. Good work. :thumbsup:

I could not tell how wide the window was in the earlier picture. The new door fits nicely in the opening.

You will like keeping in the heat during the winter.

I have two 9x7 ft garage doors and an exterior door on the side. In the really cold weather I try using my exterior door when possible.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. The window was 48" and the new door with the frame is 33 1/2. Leaving about 7" on each side. Yea I have the heat on now and I can tell the difference. 
And what do you mean that was very quick?


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry about that, just thought it was a funny story to share.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job Dominick, I did the same thing many years ago and have never been sorry. In fact, I removed one of the 2, 8 x 7 garage doors and inserted a window. My shop is also insulated and heated. Every little bit makes a difference.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good deal Dom. Looks good, and you'll lose a whole lot less heat opening that door than the other one.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Good job Don. How long did it take you?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GroovyMambo said:


> Good job Don. How long did it take you?


Thanks. The first day I started on it late in the day
1st day- dig up the old flower box and remove bricks. 
2nd day- remove window, cut the blocks, and concrete pad. 
3rd day- frame out door, install door, insulate, foam board, outside trim.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. Izzat a wood or metal door? Was it pre-hung or did you have to make a jamb?









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> And what do you mean that was very quick?


The time between posting the first pictures and the completed pictures made it look like you did this in a short period of time.

If I had been doing this, it would have taken me a decent amount of time. Normally have to do everything myself.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work. Izzat a wood or metal door? Was it pre-hung or did you have to make a jamb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it's metal and yes it was pre hung. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The time between posting the first pictures and the completed pictures made it look like you did this in a short period of time.
> 
> If I had been doing this, it would have taken me a decent amount of time. Normally have to do everything myself.


I wasn't doing a build thread, so I just broke it down fast as to not bore anyone. Lol
I pretty much did most of it myself. The wife helped remove the flower box and my friend helped frame and install door. I did the rest. Which I'm ok with that. 
Thanks Dave.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks like you guys did a great job with the installation. Looks great!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

That works.
Slick job Dom.

No permit and still done to code.
Actually I doubt a permit would be needed in your neck-o-da-woods. After all, the header was already in place.

I have in-floor heat but it costs sooo much to run, I won't bother. Maybe I'll move south instead.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> That works.
> Slick job Dom.
> 
> No permit and still done to code.
> ...


Lol Dan. No permit but, It is to code. And before the door there was no header for the old window.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great....good work...Nice of him to give you the door..


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mat 60 said:


> Looks great....good work...Nice of him to give you the door..


Yea I probably wouldn't of done it if he didn't give it to me. 
Thanks.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Wanna warm that puppy up more? Lose fill foam pellets in the block cores.
Dunno what's in your roof.
You'll heat the place with a electric radiator style space heater till you sweat in a t-shirt.

I know how....I just don't have the funds these days for my own.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave. The window was 48" and the new door with the frame is 33 1/2. Leaving about 7" on each side.


What did you do between the outside of the door frame and the rough opening?










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> What did you do between the outside of the door frame and the rough opening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you referring to this? 









If so I put foam insulation on the outside. 
And on the inside I use great stuff window and door foam in the sides along all the seams and around the door frame. Plus ill be using insulation batting between the 2x8.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Wanna warm that puppy up more? Lose fill foam pellets in the block cores.
> Dunno what's in your roof.
> You'll heat the place with a electric radiator style space heater till you sweat in a t-shirt.
> 
> I know how....I just don't have the funds these days for my own.


And how would I do that? Lol


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicely don. Looks like it was part of the original garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggun42 (Apr 15, 2012)

That was a *very *nice job. I like the door that was a gift (what a deal) rather than buy something new !!


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice job! I had a previous home that I replaced a window with a door too. End up a door with side light fit perfect, no need to do any major framing.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job Dominic

My only critique is I usually try to create a step up from the concrete pad to the door threshold so water and snow don't seep in.

But it'll work fine and what a good idea to get rid of that failing window while you were at it.

Not criticizing, just pointing out.......


----------

